# Cpt 92953



## JRC (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi All,

I have a doubt coding CPT 92953.
Is it a one time charge or everyday the pacing is on?

If possible please let me know some websites where i could find this information.

Thanks in advance,
JRC


----------

